# Best Deal on Low Quantity Transfers



## tjr35 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am curious if there are any good suppliers who will do custom transfers at a good price even at a low quantity. I just purchased my first transfer order from F&M and am pleased with it, but I would like to find a vendor where I could order small custom orders like 5-10 and not have to pay $4-5 each. I realize that discounts are in quantity but I really don't need to buy 30-50 of each design.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. There are alot of transfer suppliers out there that will do low quantities at reasonable
prices...you have to keep in mind that you are also paying xtra because of the screen use
costs and ink, time etc...are spread over a short run...Frank.


----------

